# Wheel Bearing for 1993 Fiat Ducato



## Big Ray (May 27, 2013)

Hi folks

Old girl just passed her MOT but with an advisory that there was wear on the front wheel bearing nut.   Anyone know the socket size please as I have to buy one.

Thanks


----------



## maingate (May 27, 2013)

Measure the nut across the flats (in millimetres). That is the size you buy.


----------



## slowpace (May 27, 2013)

hi my peugeot boxer 1995 wheel bearing nuts was 41m about £20
hi inpack


----------



## Dive Tramp (May 27, 2013)

At that size of nut and the torque it'll probably need to be set to (assuming they're not taper roller bearings (I don't know those vehicles at all)), you'll be looking at at least a 3/4" square drive and Tommy bar, not your everyday 1/2" square drive socket set?


----------



## iveco4x4 (May 27, 2013)

slowpace said:


> hi my peugeot boxer 1995 wheel bearing nuts was 41m about £20
> hi inpack



At thaat size your looking at about an 8 metre socket set , hard to get I guess or did you just miss an M off

Got to be carefull , thats why hubble telescope didn't work first time :lol-049:


----------



## maingate (May 27, 2013)

Ray, you don't give your location.

I have a 3/4" drive socket set complete with a 41 mm socket (amongst others).


----------



## bru (May 27, 2013)

you will need a good press to get it out as well


----------



## stonedaddy (May 27, 2013)

*Main wheel nut problems*



Big Ray said:


> Hi folks
> 
> Old girl just passed her MOT but with an advisory that there was wear on the front wheel bearing nut.   Anyone know the socket size please as I have to buy one.
> 
> Thanks



Hi Ray I am sure the Ducato and the Talbot Express the Citroen C25, and the peugeot J6 all have the same running gear. I did one of my drive shaft gaiters last year and getting the big nut off was quite problematic. The nut is a 41mm and you can still get them from Peugeot dealers as they still fit them to the boxers. You have to bend the key dents out before you can turn it. I started with a 3/8s drive which just twisted up. I then borrowed an half inch drive breaker bar and a new socket I bought and that just snapped. I had to replace my neighbors breaker bar and buy myself a 3/4 breaker bar and new 3/4 41mm socket. Now the next problem was the socket would fit the nut but was to thick to go down the insert to reach the nut. I ended up grinding the outside of the socket down so it went down the tube to the nut and hey presto that and the new 3/4 drive breaker bar did it. These tools cost me a fortune and you are  quiet welcome to borrow them if you can get to Manchester to pick them up. I am going to the Music meet next weekend and if that trip from manchester to Wensleydale goes anywhere near you I will drop them off for you. Let me know if I can be of help.
.... Tom ....


----------



## mrs t (May 27, 2013)

Ours is also a Ducato 1993 based motorhome (Hymer), this yr Council dept MOT gave her a complete pass but they said had to put wheel bearing as advisory but very minor and not to worry about it.  Can it be rectified by adjustment or does it need new bearings can anyone tell me please?


----------



## Big Ray (May 29, 2013)

*Thanks Folks*

Yes, this was not as easy as I thought.  Have been able to buy the parts and it is booked into the garage next week to be done.   Yes, probably better and cheaper to get it done professionally.   Again, thanks all.


----------



## stonedaddy (May 31, 2013)

*Grumblers*


----------

